# DIY Stabilizer weights?



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I've heard it recommended to use washers.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Not many washers have a small enough inner-diameter _and_ a large enough outer-diameter. Too large ID and the washers will not stay centered on the screw that holds them to the stabilizer rod end. 

Buy a 3/4" or 1"steel rod and cut to whatever length you want, then drill a center hole slightly larger the typical 5/16-24 (.3125") or or 1/4-20 (.250") stabilizer screw.

Alternatively, try ebay. There a couple of sellers that do just what I described except thread the holes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-Target-Archery-Stabilizer-Weights-3-4-1-0oz-1-4-20-Thread-/330928989645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0ce7a5cd


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Stainless shaft collar.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Praeger said:


> Not many washers have a small enough inner-diameter _and_ a large enough outer-diameter. Too large ID and the washers will not stay centered on the screw that holds them to the stabilizer rod end.
> 
> Buy a 3/4" or 1"steel rod and cut to whatever length you want, then drill a center hole slightly larger the typical 5/16-24 (.3125") or or 1/4-20 (.250") stabilizer screw.
> 
> ...


He's right. ID is to big for a regular stabilizer. I used the shaft collars on some homemade stabs and they worked well.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have used 5/16 " hole by 1" or 11/4" washers with rubber washers between the metal ones and seem to work just fine for me. the rubber washers are 1/8" thick and seem to hold the metal washers in place. if you can find some 5/16x24 thread all thread rod just cut what ever length you need for the washers and finish the rod off with a cap nut.


----------



## mikeinhoodriver (Aug 4, 2011)

... they are not all that expensive if you want just the weight. I bought an 11oz B-stinger weight from an AT member for $16. Cheaper than screwing around with washers IMO.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Look into hockey pucks. They weigh 6oz and look pretty good. Just drill a 5/16" hole in the center and screw into your stabilizer. I like a 12" for hunting with the 6oz puck. I never paid much attention to stabilizers until about 4 years ago. I am very sold on them now. Don't pay a lot for a stab , pretty much a rock on the end of a stick. Make your own if you can. Keep everything as light as possible and mount the weight on the very end. Presto-changeo=better groups. Go impress your buddies.


----------



## cncjerry (Jun 28, 2011)

Stainless steel fender washers.


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

cncjerry said:


> Stainless steel fender washers.


I feel like those aren't heavy enough, like I'd need 30 of them just to get the weight I want.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I took an automotive freeze plug and expoxied a big thick washer from from a small block chevy harmonic balancer mounting bolt inside of it. Before I epoxied the washer into the freeze plug I used a tapered ream and opened up the hole in the washer just big enough to pound a 5/15-24 nut into it snuggly. I then epoxied everything together. The one I made ended up weighing about 6oz. I will post pictures later.


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Things I have used over the past few years

Mentioned already 

hockey pucks, go back a few years or search for my B-pucked

recently have been playing with those shaft collars


Some thing not mentioned yet that is my personal favorite

Meat grinder plates, they look cool, about double the weight of your average puck, bonus is the grinder holes make a really good arrow scraper if shooting into donnacona target butts.


This stuff is off my rigs now, my bows are looking a bit less ghetto, have been playing lately with Doinker stuff, the Dish and the ABAR set up, I am really liking the ABAR on my BHR rig


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Look on ebay, I have seen some cheap ones on there a guy makes.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I just ordered some Jumbo Washers from mcmaster-carr. They have the correct i.d. but with a 2" o.d. Either eight inch or quarter inch thick. The quarter figure out to roughly 3.5oz and the eighth are obviously about half of that. I've got a few one ounce weights from my stab manufacturer. I should be able to fine tune sufficiently.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

boweng said:


> I just ordered some Jumbo Washers from mcmaster-carr. They have the correct i.d. but with a 2" o.d. Either eight inch or quarter inch thick. The quarter figure out to roughly 3.5oz and the eighth are obviously about half of that. I've got a few one ounce weights from my stab manufacturer. I should be able to fine tune sufficiently.


part number?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

If you are looking for a more affordable option that is still stab weights, look up Affordable Stabilizer Weights on facebook. I got 11oz recently, 2-4oz, 1-2oz and 1-1oz for right around 50.

Just had to get some set screws.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

ThunderEagle said:


> If you are looking for a more affordable option that is still stab weights, look up Affordable Stabilizer Weights on facebook. I got 11oz recently, 2-4oz, 1-2oz and 1-1oz for right around 50.
> 
> Just had to get some set screws.


is that $.50 or $50?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

OrangeBlood said:


> is that $.50 or $50?


Come on, $50. I know it isn't as cheap as fender washers, although you are going to have a lot of fender washers to get 11 oz, but it is cheaper than Doinker. It was actually 44.30.


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

I used rubber cement to glue some washers together and used rubber dip to coat them.i have a bowjax x-it stabilizer ($12) and just bought a longer bolt and added washers to my desired weight and length.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought I included the part number but obviously didn't. They are 91117a213 and 91117a216. Seven bucks for the thinner and under nine for the thicker. That's for a five pack. Ill let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's the washers mentioned above. The thicker one weighs in at 3.27 or 3.28. Surprisingly repeatable. The thinner went 1.6 to 1.65. I stuck a few on my stabilizer just to give the overall impression. I will set everything up later. All in all I'm pretty happy with them. You can see a little taper in the thick ones from the stamping process. As long as you turn them the same way I think they look fine. I will likely give them a coat of gloss black at some point.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I use 5/16" ID fender washers. 12oz is about 3" long with a stainless 3 1/2" long bolt in them.\

Weight is weight. If you just care about function, any weight you can bolt on will do.

Fellow around here uses a couple of big sockets and shoots great.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I ended up finding someone that would cut tungsten to my specifications. They weren't cheap by any means but I like them. I deal with fender washers enough at work and could not stomach having them on my bow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

steel washers from ACE, Lowes etc.


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

Knurled thumb washer
http://www.mcmaster.com/#92815a115/=qry424


----------

